# Tubes tied vs vasectomy...



## TurtleRun

I am currently 6 months pregnant. This is our 5th pregnancy but this will only be our 3rd child. We decided this will be our last baby.

I wish we could have more babies  like half a dozen but we know we can't afford anymore saving up for college and we are approaching our 30s and would like to just enjoy the kids growing up. *sniffs* Makes me teary-eyed that I won't get anymore newborn baby moments after this one.

Both my husband and I are willing to have permanent birth control (tubes tied/vasectomy). Should we both do it or only one ? Is there a point for both ?


----------



## Unique Username

Less invasive to have a vasectomy.

If you are having a Cesarean (C-section) then I'd have them go ahead and do a tubal ligation. 

Just approaching your 30s, that's pretty young to be so decisive about it. Especially since you said you wish you could have more babies. 

i'd really have a heart-felt discussion with your spouse and discuss the pros and cons and if you really ARE done makin babies

Also - your OBGYN will have good advice as to cost, side-effects etc.
Check out the cost of the Vasectomy as well. 
My ex had one - was simple out-patient procedure took just a weekend to recuperate. 

Both are possibly (at a cost) reverseable


----------



## Malpheous

Given the choice of the two, I'd recommend a vasectomy. Less invasive. Less expensive. You're having the third child, so a little discomfort on his part is something he should be able to manage. 

But that said - I say don't do either. Not unless you are more than absolutely sure. If something changes later, and we never want to think it could, it is not easy to back out of either procedure. When I had my vasectomy many years ago I was done. I was confident and certain in my decision. I was with my life mate and we had our child and were done with it all together. Now that I'm with my second wife I'm paying a lot of money out towards IUI, IVF and FET procedures. All to try and have our child together. We never want to consider that. And I do wish you both a long and happy life together. But the reality is that sometimes, things happen. At the very least, freeze some sperm. Large enough quantities for a couple IVF attempts. It's about $100 a year, in my area, to store that at a cryo bank. It's about $1200 to purchase and ship from places like Fairfax Cryo.


----------



## TurtleRun

I know I am done having children. Us trying to have children has been very challenging and heartbreaking. We had 1 stillborn and 1 miscarriage both were in 2nd trimester. He was already on the fence when we tried again for this pregnancy. This was our "if it happens then it happens" pregnancy. Our children at 7 and 2. We feel very blessed with what we have now and think anymore would be to much for us. Of course I would love half a dozen but in reality I would probably lose my mind =] hehe.


----------



## Miss Taken

Personally, my body is very sensitive to changes in hormones and it's why I can't take hormonal birth control. As I've read, there can be post-tubal ligation syndrome which can contribute to prolonged periods, heavier bleeding and stronger cramps during the menstrual cycle and perimenopausal symptoms.

So that's the main reason I wouldn't consider it for myself. On the bright side, tubal ligation has been associated with a lower risk of ovarian cancer. 

The other factors are that it's less effective than a vasectomy. I think the chance of pregnancy after tubal ligation is 1 in 300 and the chance for a vasectomy is 1 in 2000. 

The procedures are also different in terms of invasiveness. A vasectomy requires local anesthetic and a bag of peas  whereas tubal ligation is more invasive and normally requires general anesthetic and a longer recovery time. 

If your husband is willing to undergo a vasectomy, I'd encourage that. It's shorter healing time, less invasive and less chance of negative side effects/syndromes.


----------



## Thor

Tubes tied the same day as birth is easy. You'll heal incredibly quickly due to the hormones after birth which help you heal abnormally fast. They do a tiny incision for it.

Vasectomy has several painful long term potential bad outcomes. Many men do just fine. But a substantial portion suffer from either a Sperm Granuloma or a Testicular Blowout or a Testicular Cyst. They have to close off one or both ends of the Vas when they cut it so that sperm cannot find a path out. 

If they close off the end at the testicle the fluids get blocked in the testicle or the epididymous (the sensitive structure on the back of the testicle). This can form a very painful cyst, and the cyst can even burst.

If they leave the testicle end of the vas open, they'll tie off the other end. This lets the sperm and fluids leak out of the testicle inside the scrotum. In some men this causes an irritation which burns, itches, or is painful.

I've had the cyst. It hurts like hell 24/7 until they go in and slice off the back part of the testicle. Let's just say it is an all around very unpleasant experience!

I am not aware of any such long term problems with a woman getting her tubes tied. Talk to your ob/gyn about the procedure and the possible negative side effects.


----------



## Maricha75

TurtleRun, I would suggest your husband getting the vasectomy.... UNLESS you are already planning a C-section for this delivery. If a c-section is planned, they can do the tubal ligation while they have you open. No need for general anesthesia, no "extra" healing time. I had mine almost 6 years ago (my "baby" will be 6 in June). I had misgivings at first, but it was the right decision for us. With my husband's health problems, and the fact that he was unable to work after our son was born, it was the right choice. I do, occasionally, have those twinges when I wish we had more, but I'm happy with the three we have.

As for side effects, I haven't had a single one, nor has anyone I know. No heavy bleeding, no excessive cramping. In fact, my periods have been shorter, and less bleeding...and cramps have been about the same as before. And that has been consistent the last 6 years. Still, if you do not plan to have a c-section, then have him get the vasectomy.


----------



## TurtleRun

I am not planning a c-section and we are overseas right now and I don't think they do it for anything but medical reasons.


----------



## Happyfamily

There's no reason for you to double-up on this is there? Why both?


----------



## pidge70

I vote vasectomy too. That's what we did. Less expensive, less invasive and less recovery time.


----------



## pidge70

Happyfamily said:


> There's no reason for you to double-up on this is there? Why both?


My mom had a tubal and I still ended up with another brother. My dad ended up getting a vasectomy.


----------



## Hope1964

I had a tubal and have never regretted it at all. They just used clips. 20 years ago that was now - holy crap.

Some guys have huge issues with the big V. That wasn't why I had the tubal (less than 4 months later we were split for good anyway) but that would be a factor I would consider if my hubby had that issue.

I knew that *I* didn't want any more kids, so I made sure I wouldn't.


----------



## Happyfamily

pidge70 said:


> My mom had a tubal and I still ended up with another brother. My dad ended up getting a vasectomy.


lol. Matter of fact hubby did the vasectomy, and the same was true there - we learned some really small percentage still have children!


----------



## Skate Daddy 9

I had a vasectomy and it was no big deal but it was after our 7th child. They don’t even put you to sleep during the procedure.


----------



## larry.gray

Miss Taken said:


> The other factors are that it's less effective than a vasectomy. I think the chance of pregnancy after tubal ligation is 1 in 300 and the chance for a vasectomy is 1 in 2000.


I'd encourage you to do a quick search to verify this - your numbers are reversed. The tubal is almost 10 times less likely to fail.

Other than that, your other arguments are correct.


----------



## larry.gray

TurtleRun said:


> I am not planning a c-section and we are overseas right now and I don't think they do it for anything but medical reasons.


Also getting a tubal is *DEFINITELY* not a reason to get a C-section. But if you know you're done, talk to the OBGYN about getting the paperwork handled before hand. We were told that sterilization has a 30 day waiting period, and if you want to get a tubal IF a C-section is needed otherwise. If something pops up in delivery and you end up with a C-section, they can add a tubal with little extra risk and no more pain.


----------



## Openminded

I had a tubal 37 years ago after a miscarriage with an IUD. My husband wouldn't consider a vasectomy. I was only 30 at the time but knew I only wanted one child. It was possible then (don't know about now) for a tubal to reverse itself but I think it was very rare for that to happen. I had no problems and little recovery time. And never regretted it.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

I looked into it when I was 45, as my then-husband said he would not get a vasectomy. The woman OB surgeon from a well-known Boston medical center who was contracting with the VA to provide medical services to women veterans advised me strongly against it.

Her reasons included complications from the surgery itself, as well as complications afterwards, such as endometriosis caused by scar tissue. Scar tissue is a thing unto itself. It grows as it likes, it's not like a neat stitch you get for your skin, the tissue in your abdominal cavity doesn't always have such clear boundaries. Scarring can be erratic. And the tissues that cause lining to shed can get moved around a bit. 

Just the surgery itself, your abdomen will be pumped up by air big time, you will be inverted so your internal organs will go up against your lungs and get out of the way. One incision for the light/camera combo and one incision for the instruments, two at a minimum. They get pushed around as needed. 

Yah, the marketing makes it seem all really slick. It's done a lot. But it's not slick. It's better to do it on women who are already getting C Section or already have menstrual problems. 

If you're healthy and don't have menstrual issues and aren't getting a C-Section, leave well enough alone. It's kind of rare to have good female health. Don't mess with it if you have it.

You can go onto the US Patent web site and look for the medical devices that are used for tubal ligations. Read up and you'll see all of the stuff and concerns that go on behind the scenes with this technology.

My H finally ended up getting a vasectomy, after he was caught lying and cheating. He said now it would be harder for him to be faithful, so I divorced him, lol. I'm sure you don't have this problem, but really, let the guy get the vasectomy. It's much simpler and less chance of complications, nobody's abdomen needs to be inflated with medical gas. The medical gas alone has a chance of complications. 


Be wary of any doctor who recommends C Section if your H is willing to get a V. C Section pays more for the doctor, depending on where you live and how your medical care is paid for or sanctioned, may be recommended for profit motives. Hippocratic Oath aside, people got to pay their bills, and a healthy and willing surgical patient can be too much for some people to resist. :-(


----------



## Maricha75

FTR, I was NOT suggesting that OP get a c-section, just to get a tubal ligation. I would NEVER recommend anything like that. My only suggestion was that IF it was already planned, as my last two deliveries were, then get it done at that time. Also, I think it was mentioned that if a c-section became necessary, then give the consent to have it done at that time, possibly? Regardless, if a c-section is not a necessity, don't do it. Just have your husband get a vasectomy, instead. My husband would have done that, had I not needed the c-section.


----------



## CantePe

I had my tubes cut, tied and laser burned at 28. The decision to do so was because I was having a c-section (emergency one and the second emergency one) and they would already be in there. The other deciding factors were financial, it was our fifth live child, fourth child I had an emergency c section because she was a footling breech, prolapsed cord and especially dangerous I had uterine rupture. Sometimes decisiveness does not depend on age.


----------



## soccermom2three

My friend got pregnant after having a tubal. 

I would've had a tubal only if I was already open because of a c-section but all my deliveries were vaginal. No way would I have a tubal just on its own. It's much more evasive than having a vasectomy.


----------



## larry.gray

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Her reasons included complications from the surgery itself, as well as complications afterwards, such as endometriosis caused by scar tissue. Scar tissue is a thing unto itself. It grows as it likes, it's not like a neat stitch you get for your skin, the tissue in your abdominal cavity doesn't always have such clear boundaries. Scarring can be erratic. And the tissues that cause lining to shed can get moved around a bit.


Guys can get scar tissue issues too. Nope, it won't be endometriosis, but other scar tissue. 

Given that I've had to have two scar tissue growths surgically removed so far, the idea of a vas does scare me a bit.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

larry.gray said:


> Guys can get scar tissue issues too. Nope, it won't be endometriosis, but other scar tissue.
> 
> Given that I've had to have two scar tissue growths surgically removed so far, the idea of a vas does scare me a bit.


The risks are much lower overall but of course if you know you're prone to erratic scar tissue growth, the decision for the couple together might be shifted.

This is one area where risk benefit has to do with two patients, not just one. 

I think the advice to pre-consent in case an C-section is needed is a good one. However, don't expect that it can/would be done if there is really an emergency going on. The primary goal will be to take care of mom and baby, not to do an elective procedure.


----------



## Thor

My wife had her tubes tied later in the day after the last birth. She has had zero issues whatsoever. She remarked how easy the procedure was and how quickly she healed because it was done at childbirth.

Any man considering a vasectomy should do his own research on the prevalence of negative outcomes, specifically Sperm Granuloma, Testicular Blowout, and Testicular Cyst.

If he is going to have the vasectomy done, find out which urologist does vasectomies for the local docs. That's the urologist to go to. If one has the personal contacts, find out from operating room nurses which urologists have good reputations or bad reputations.


----------



## jb02157

Malpheous said:


> Given the choice of the two, I'd recommend a vasectomy. Less invasive. Less expensive. You're having the third child, so a little discomfort on his part is something he should be able to manage.


Wrong. LOTS of discomfort and many ill side effects for men, also effects pleasure during sex and not reversible. Definitely not an advisable procedure. I know a lot of guys who have had it done at the insistence of their wives and not one of them came away without some bad side effects and months of pain.


----------



## TurtleRun

Happyfamily said:


> There's no reason for you to double-up on this is there? Why both?


Just incase one fails lol.


----------



## tacoma

TurtleRun said:


> I am currently 6 months pregnant. This is our 5th pregnancy but this will only be our 3rd child. We decided this will be our last baby.
> 
> I wish we could have more babies  like half a dozen but we know we can't afford anymore saving up for college and we are approaching our 30s and would like to just enjoy the kids growing up. *sniffs* Makes me teary-eyed that I won't get anymore newborn baby moments after this one.
> 
> Both my husband and I are willing to have permanent birth control (tubes tied/vasectomy). Should we both do it or only one ? Is there a point for both ?


I think it's a simpler surgery to have a vasectomy.

My wife had her tubes tied immediately after the birth of our daughter but that was because she was a breech c-section and the doctor already had her open.

If it hadn't gone down that way I'd have gotten snipped.

Edit: BTW we knew she was breech months ahead due to ultrasounds.
This was a scheduled c-section and previously requested tubal.


----------



## larry.gray

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I think the advice to pre-consent in case an C-section is needed is a good one. However, don't expect that it can/would be done if there is really an emergency going on. The primary goal will be to take care of mom and baby, not to do an elective procedure.


OBGYN's do this all the time. You let them know beforehand that you want this done. If you have a normal birth, then it doesn't get done. OTOH, if a C-section is needed because of an emergency, their first priority is getting baby out in a way safe for mom and the baby. Once the baby is out, and mom is stable, they'll do the tubal before suturing mom up.


----------



## Unique Username

I was the one that brought up Cesarean

IF she were having a C-section - it is the PERFECT time to have a tubal ligation/tubes tied

Since she is NOT in the USA
it would be best to see exactly WHAT options are afforded by the Health Care entity available to her
and to the spouse


----------



## daffodilly

We did vasectomy, no issues. Coming off BCP did wonders for my sex drive!

But I agree that in the event your birth becomes a c-section, no harm in going in and getting the tubes tied since the team is already there.


----------



## Anonymous07

I vote vasectomy. 

It is much less invasive(simple out-patient procedure) and a faster recovery time. You already have to go through pregnancy and painful childbirth, so I think he can handle a small procedure. 

Here is some info from webmd:
"In a 2011 journal article, Shih pointed to earlier research finding that women were 20 times more likely to have a serious problem related to a tubal than men face from a vasectomy. In addition, men tend to recover more quickly from a vasectomy, she says.

A tubal ligation requires anesthesia and deep incisions into her abdomen, both of which are concerns, Borrero says.

However, if a woman is going to have her tubes tied during a planned C-section delivery, the added risk of the tubal is less of a concern. The most common problems related to vasectomy include bruising, infection, and inflammation in the epididymis, a sperm-holding structure near the testicle. But each of these seems to occur in less than 5% of cases.

If you’re thinking about your bank account, “In terms of cost, a vasectomy is definitely more cost-effective. In general, a tubal costs about three times as much as vasectomy,” Shih says."

My husband will be getting the v after our next baby. We talked about how it would be easier for him and I've already been through enough(with pregnancy, childbirth, etc.), so he can step up to do this for our family.


----------



## over20

TurtleRun said:


> I know I am done having children. Us trying to have children has been very challenging and heartbreaking. We had 1 stillborn and 1 miscarriage both were in 2nd trimester. He was already on the fence when we tried again for this pregnancy. This was our "if it happens then it happens" pregnancy. Our children at 7 and 2. We feel very blessed with what we have now and think anymore would be to much for us. Of course I would love half a dozen but in reality I would probably lose my mind =] hehe.


I am so very sorry for your losses.

I have heard good and bad with both. Hubs and I never had either.


----------



## DTO

TurtleRun said:


> I am currently 6 months pregnant. This is our 5th pregnancy but this will only be our 3rd child. We decided this will be our last baby.
> 
> I wish we could have more babies  like half a dozen but we know we can't afford anymore saving up for college and we are approaching our 30s and would like to just enjoy the kids growing up. *sniffs* Makes me teary-eyed that I won't get anymore newborn baby moments after this one.
> 
> Both my husband and I are willing to have permanent birth control (tubes tied/vasectomy). Should we both do it or only one ? Is there a point for both ?


There is an aspect here that I don't think anyone has touched...

The person who is sure they do not want more kids under any circumstances should get it done - period. If something happened to you and your husband remarried, would he want more kids? How about you if the situation were reversed?

My personal sense is that both procedures are relatively safe but have risks. The tubal is probably more risky surgically and the V probably has more complications over time (from the "boys" continuing to produce sperm and fluid after the surgery).


----------



## ET1SSJonota

Absolutely agree with the above poster. I had a vasectomy 8 years ago. I wasn't "done" with kids, but my wife was. I got a lot of pressure based on the same kinds of information in here: less invasive, etc. On the flip side, she wasn't seriously considering a tubal, she just didn't want to do birth control or IUD (non hormone). So now, over many $k later, we are still struggling to get pregnant following a second attempt at a reversal. That's some expensive birth control.


----------



## staarz21

I was done with having children. I had the tubal. H said he was done. Chickened out of Vasectomy. There is more risk to a tubal since you have to go under for it. The Vasectomy is an out-patient procedure. I couldn't rely on him to do it though. So, I made that decision for myself. It's all personal choice.


----------



## sylviaslife

I had my tubes tied after waiting for 3 years after my youngest was born for my ex to get a vasectomy. My procedure was out- patient, and not a big deal for me at all. Had it on a Friday, back to work on Monday. 
All procedures have risks, so whoever has it done has to be willing to accept that.
I knew I didn't want any more kids. I have never regretted it and was just glad I just didn't have to worry about it anymore!


----------

